# accommodation



## JESUS (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi!!! I'm gonna move to hong kong for 6 months and I'd like to know how much a student apartament can cost in average... Like 1 apartament, 2 single rooms or something like that... better near University of Science and Technology of Hong Kong....

Has anyone attended courses there, by the way???

thanks....


----------



## Shindhyq (Sep 11, 2008)

Check out the share flat accomodations with Asiaxpat the last I looked they had a few not far from the HKUST. Good Luck


----------



## pokerdonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

It all depends on where you go. I just moved from china and was blown away how much more exspensive it was. Its like 10 X more for a flat half the size as i was getting in china. 

Enjoy HK and Good Luck


----------

